# 61 Huffy eldorado 3 speed coaster



## cyclebuster (Aug 10, 2012)

nice wheels, chrome, fenders, rideable bike. burgundy with white trim. pretty cool bike.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 11, 2012)

We can't see it....please no teasing


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds like something for the middleweight part of the forum. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclebuster (Aug 11, 2012)

well i got it out in the light, and you can read F-85 in the sticker glub. 
SO its a 1961 Huffy F85 with SA TCW 3speed coaster brake.


----------

